# Richtige Klemmenbezeichnung Zuleitung



## PinkPanther (18 Oktober 2012)

Hallo an die Runde,

Ich muß einen kleinen Steuerkasten bauen um eine pneumatische Vorrichtung zu steuern. (3 Ventile über SPS. Alles 24 Volt.)
Eingepeist wird 230V Wechselstrom, und damit die Vorrichtung flexibel ist, über einen Schukostecker angeschlossen.
Wie müßen nun die Einspeiseklemmen bezeichnet werden, da man ja die N bzw. L1 Position nicht ausmachen kann.
Wäre L1 und L2 angebracht?

Besten Dank,
PinkPanther


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2012)

L1 und L2 halte ich für ungünstig, das verleitet dazu 400V anzuschließen. 
Besser L1 und N, das ist eindeutig.


----------



## PinkPanther (18 Oktober 2012)

Obwohl eine andere Polung möglich ist?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2012)

Ja ist nicht schön, aber besser als wenn das Ding raucht.


----------



## PinkPanther (18 Oktober 2012)

Dann werd ich es wohl so machen. Hab eigentlich auch keine bessere Idee.

Gruß
PinkPanther


----------



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2012)

Denk daran, dass Du zweipolig absichern musst.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde in diesem fall auch zur Bezeichnung
L1/N tendieren.
Da hat Helmut vollkommen recht, L1/L2 wird als 400V interpretiert.
Zweipolig absichern ist in dem fall richtig.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## PinkPanther (19 Oktober 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass Du zweipolig absichern musst.



Das war sowieso der Plan.. 

Dank Euch,

Gruß
PinkPanther


----------



## ThorstenD2 (19 Oktober 2012)

Oder diesen blauen CEE "Camping" Stecker montieren, die sind verpolungssicher


----------



## PinkPanther (19 Oktober 2012)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Oder diesen blauen CEE "Camping" Stecker montieren, die sind verpolungssicher



Klar, aber die sitzen halt nicht an mehreren Stellen im Unternehmen. Schukosteckdosen sind überall.

Gruß
PinkPanther


----------



## 190B (19 Oktober 2012)

Es kommt doch auf die Netzform an. Wenn es ein IT-Netz ist, dann L1 und L2 (oder L1 und L3 bzw. L2 und L3). Ist es ein TT- oder TN-Netz, können es sowohl Lx und Ly sein sowie Lx und N.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Oktober 2012)

Könntest auch einen Roten 16A CEE Drehstromstecker montieren,
vielleicht sitzen die ja überall, wo du sie brauchst?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Elektrikus (2 November 2012)

L1 / N halte ich auch für gut, kenne es aus der Praxis nicht anders. Oder mach XPS.01 XPS0.2


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2012)

Elektrikus schrieb:


> Oder mach XPS.01 XPS0.2



Hallo,

die EN 60204-1 lässt sich darüber auch leider nicht aus.

Ich würde es auch wie im Zitat geschrieben machen, mit
einem eindeutigen Hinweis (Klebeschild) im Schaltkasten.

Zusätzlich natürlich fingersichere Klemmen, zweipolige
Absicherung und der Hinweis, daß nur
Elektrofachkräfte den Kasten öffnen dürfen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PinkPanther (3 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor es folgendermassen zu machen:

Klemmenbezeichnung L1 und N.
Verdrahtung schwarz und blau.
Gelbes Hinweisschild im Schrank " Achtung Wechelstromstecker, N kann betriebsmässig unter Spannung stehen."
Absicherungen, Abschaltungen, Schütze alles zweipolig, klar.
Da, wo es möglich ist montiere ich einen cekon-stecker
Müßte eigentlich ok sein.

Kommentare?

Gruß
PinkPanther


----------



## Tommi (3 November 2012)

wie die meisten hier im Forum machst Du Dir mehr Gedanken als fast alle anderen...


:s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## element. (5 November 2012)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Schaltschrank für eine verschiebbare Maschine gebaut. Der Kunde wollte unbedingt einen Schukostecker. Ich habe dann N wie L in schwarz verdrahtet. Das Risiko dass jemand meint "an den blauen Draht darf man ja ranfassen" war mir zu hoch. Klemmen mit AC1, AC2 bezeichnen? Schwer zu beantworten.


----------



## PinkPanther (5 November 2012)

hallo nochmal,

hab jetzt die erste Kiste verdrahtet. Klemmenbezeichnung L1 N. Habe allerdings genauso verdrahtet wie element auch schon schrieb. (L1 und N in schwarz), weil schwarz betriebsmässig unter Spannung stehen kann, und keine Verwechselung mit dem "ungefährlichen " blauen N passieren kann. 

Gruß


----------



## MichaelGraf (6 November 2012)

ROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAOROFLMAO


----------



## PinkPanther (6 November 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag zum obigen Kommentar:
" bei kleiner Spannung 24V blau." - gemeint ist sicherlich dunkelblau. So kenne ich es.
Ansonsten kann man dem nichts hinzufügen.
Besten Dank an alle mitwirkenden..

Gruß
PinkPanther


----------



## MSB (6 November 2012)

Korrekt ist:
Farbe ist bei 60204 praktisch  vollkommen egal, mit Ausnahme von Gelb Grün.
Du kannst auch lila blass blau, mit purple red verdrahten, interessiert normativ absolut niemanden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MichaelGraf (6 November 2012)

Es sind Richlinien, das bedeutet man muss sich nicht daran halten, praktisch jede Firma besteht darauf, und die dies nicht vorher sagen Fragen im nachhinein was das sein soll.
Ein Elektrotechniker bzw. Mechatroniker verwendet einmal in seinem Leben lila Drähte.
Wer Richtlinien nicht einhält bekommt meistens keine Folgeaufträge.


----------



## knabi (6 November 2012)

Warum sollte man keine lila Drähte verwenden? Wer gibt denn diese sogenannten Richtlinien vor? Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es eher Probleme mit geschätzten Kollegen, die hellblau und dunkelblau nicht auseinanderhalten können oder wollen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (6 November 2012)

PinkPanther schrieb:


> hallo nochmal,
> 
> hab jetzt die erste Kiste verdrahtet. Klemmenbezeichnung L1 N. Habe allerdings genauso verdrahtet wie element auch schon schrieb. (L1 und N in schwarz), weil schwarz betriebsmässig unter Spannung stehen kann, und keine Verwechselung mit dem "ungefährlichen " blauen N passieren kann.
> 
> Gruß



Laut VDE gilt der Neutralleiter ebenso wie die Außenleiter als "aktiver Leiter" und ist auch so zu betrachten...Stichwort Berührungsschutz etc ....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## MSB (6 November 2012)

MichaelGraf schrieb:


> Es sind Richlinien, das bedeutet man muss sich nicht daran halten, praktisch jede Firma besteht darauf, und die dies nicht vorher sagen Fragen im nachhinein was das sein soll.
> Ein Elektrotechniker bzw. Mechatroniker verwendet einmal in seinem Leben lila Drähte.
> Wer Richtlinien nicht einhält bekommt meistens keine Folgeaufträge.


Das sind vielleicht deine Richtlinien, evtl. auch noch die deiner Kunden, mehr dann aber nicht mehr.
Wenn du mir als Kunde keine Vorgabe gibst, was selbstverständlich dein vertragliches Recht ist,
darf ich als Schaltschrankbauer quasi beliebig alle Farben verwenden die der Katalog meines Verdrahtungsleitungsherstellers so her gibt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MichaelGraf (6 November 2012)

knabi schrieb:


> Warum sollte man keine lila Drähte verwenden? Wer gibt denn diese sogenannten Richtlinien vor? Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es eher Probleme mit geschätzten Kollegen, die hellblau und dunkelblau nicht auseinanderhalten können oder wollen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger




In Österreich zum Beispiel die Innung und die geben es den Schulen weiter. (Staatliche Institution)
Und Hellblau oder Dunkelblau gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur Blau denn nach 5 Jahren in der Sonne wird jedes Dunkelblau zu Hellblau.


----------



## knabi (6 November 2012)

MichaelGraf schrieb:


> In Österreich zum Beispiel die Innung und die geben es den Schulen weiter. (Staatliche Institution)



Das mag in Österreich so sein - keine Ahnung. In Deutschland gibt's das nicht.



MichaelGraf schrieb:


> Und Hellblau oder Dunkelblau gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur Blau denn nach 5 Jahren in der Sonne wird jedes Dunkelblau zu Hellblau.



In unseren Schaltschränken scheint selten die Sonne. Aber das (hell)blau des Neutralleiters kann man trotzdem gut vom oft verwendeten (dunkel)blau der 24V DC-Verdrahtung unterscheiden - siehe auch PDF im Anhang.


----------



## Ludewig (7 November 2012)

Ich habe die Tage was für so einen größeren Glasladen gemacht, die stehen auch voll auf lila.


----------



## MSB (7 November 2012)

MichaelGraf schrieb:


> Und Hellblau oder Dunkelblau gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur Blau denn nach 5 Jahren in der Sonne wird jedes Dunkelblau zu Hellblau.


Da weißt du sogar noch weniger, als die auch selten fortschrittliche VDE bzw. DIN EN Norm.

Ich zitiere wörtlich:


			
				60204-1 13.2.3 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ein Stromkreis einen Neutralleiter enthält, der ausschließlich durch Farbe identifizierbar ist, muss die Farbe für diesen Leiter BLAU sein. Um Verwechslungen mit anderen Farben zu vermeiden, wird empfohlen,dass ein ungesättigtes BLAU benutzt wird, hier "HELLBLAU" genannt (siehe 3.2.2 von IEC 60446).



Ich bilde mir zwar ein, also ich seinerzeit mal die ein oder andere Anlage im Österreichischen Staatsgebiet montiert und Inbetriebgenommen habe,
das ich da auch so Schaltschränke, so lackierte Stahlblechdinger mit geschlossenen Türen gesehen habe.
Ich habe diese natürlich nicht geöffnet, aber meinst du echt, durch ~2mm Blech kommt noch sowas ähnliches wie Sonnenstrahlung?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2012)

@Michael Graf,
könntest du bitte die Schriftgröße in deiner Signatur samt Firmenlogo
etwas größer einstellen, ich bin Kurzsichtig und habe ein wenig Probleme
mit dem Lesen. Ansonsten hoffe ich das ihr in deiner Firma auch die Norm
für die Farbgebung als Leidfaden nutzt.


----------



## KingHelmer (8 November 2012)

Also die Aussage, dass jedes blau in der Sonne zu hellblau wird ist einfach Müll...
Nicht auszudenken, wenn hier ein kleiner unerfahrener Elektriker-Azubi ins Forum schaut und so einen Beitrag liest.

Auch die Richtlinien sollten nicht als "optional" hingestellt werden, man sollte sich unbedingt daran halten, vor allem, da sie ja Sinn machen.
Ich denke wir freuen uns alle, wenn wir einen Verteiler öffnen und dort die gewöhnlichen Leiterfarben zu sehen sind.

Vorsicht auch wenn Schienen für den Neutralleiter (z.B. für N-Trennklemmen) eingesetzt werden.
Unbedingt einen Berührschutz vorsehen mit Abdeckungen.

Als Bezeichnung wähle ich für gewöhnlich L(N) und N(L). Eindeutige Kennzeichnung im Plan und im Verteiler ist aber unabdingbar!

Man sollte einfach immer im Hinterkopf behalten, dass:

1. Nichts passieren darf, auch wenn der nächste Installateur ein Vollidiot ist (idiotensicher bauen)
2. Man sich bei einem Unfall mit geeigneten Präventivmaßnahmen vor dem Staatsanwalt rechtfertigen können muss.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## MichaelGraf (8 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Also die Aussage, dass jedes blau in der Sonne zu hellblau wird ist einfach Müll...
> Nicht auszudenken, wenn hier ein kleiner unerfahrener Elektriker-Azubi ins Forum schaut und so einen Beitrag liest.
> 
> Auch die Richtlinien sollten nicht als "optional" hingestellt werden, man sollte sich unbedingt daran halten, vor allem, da sie ja Sinn machen.
> ...





Ich hatte gehofft im SPS Magazin Forum geht es Zivilisiert zu.

Holen Sie sich mal eine schriftliche Garantie vom Hersteller das der Normale Standard PVC isolierte Draht weder ausbleicht noch porös wird in der Sonne.
Bzw. nur die Garantie dass der Draht bei Temperaturschwankungen nicht porös wird über die Zeit.

Das ist das Gleiche wie die Leute die behaupten eine Retrofit-LED-Lampe haltet mehr als 10 Jahre.


----------



## knabi (8 November 2012)

MichaelGraf schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft im SPS Magazin Forum geht es Zivilisiert zu.


 Ging es jetzt hier unzivilisiert zu?



MichaelGraf schrieb:


> Holen Sie sich mal eine schriftliche Garantie vom Hersteller das der Normale Standard PVC isolierte Draht weder ausbleicht noch porös wird in der Sonne.
> Bzw. nur die Garantie dass der Draht bei Temperaturschwankungen nicht porös wird über die Zeit.


Was in mehreren Beiträgen hier bereits anklang: Im Schaltschrank ist es normalerweise dunkel. Eine PVC-isolierte Leitung darf keiner Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt werden. Und ja: Natürlich muß der Hersteller die Temperaturbeständigkeit seiner Leitung in den im Datenblatt festgelegten Grenzen garantieren.


----------



## knabi (8 November 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Auch die Richtlinien sollten nicht als "optional" hingestellt werden, man sollte sich unbedingt daran halten, vor allem, da sie ja Sinn machen.


Es gibt keine Richtlinien für Verdrahtungsfarben. Es gibt festgelegte Farben für bestimmte Leiter (PE, N). Für alles andere existieren bestenfalls Empfehlungen oder natürlich Vorgaben des Kunden.


----------



## MichaelGraf (8 November 2012)

knabi schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Richtlinien für Verdrahtungsfarben. Es gibt festgelegte Farben für bestimmte Leiter (PE, N). Für alles andere existieren bestenfalls Empfehlungen oder natürlich Vorgaben des Kunden.



Es gibt nur eine wirklich festgelegte Farbe und diese ist Grün-Gelb.
Der N ist nicht überall festgelegt. Kann auch Rot sein oder lila oder sonst was^^


----------



## knabi (8 November 2012)

MichaelGraf schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine wirklich festgelegte Farbe und diese ist Grün-Gelb.
> Der N ist nicht überall festgelegt. Kann auch Rot sein oder lila oder sonst was^^



Diese Aussage ist schlichtweg Unsinn. Siehe auch Beitrag von MSB.


----------



## PinkPanther (8 November 2012)

Also wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf...
Ich arbeite mit mehreren Schaltschrankherstellern zusammen, bin aber auch in der Instandhaltung bei Kunden, und sehe was andere Anbieter so verdrahten.
Es ist eigentlich immer das gleiche Farbscheme das man antrifft. -Und das ist gut so. 

*Hellblau ist immer N und Steuerspannung 24Volt DC ist zu 99,9 % Dunkelblau.*

Das Argument mit Sonne kann nich nicht gelten lassen, da zum einen geprüft werden müßte ob die Verdrahtungseinzelader überhaupt UV-beständig ist, zum anderen trifft ein Ausbleicheffekt beide Adern -Hellblau und dunkelblau, sodaß die Untescheidbarkeit weiterhin gegeben wäre. Auch Argumente "Es gibt kein Hell oder Dunkelblau" sind nicht richtig. Richtig ist, dass man die Farben sso erwerben kann, und der Hersteller hinter dem Produkt steht. Ich stehe oft an Anlagen die 20 und mehr Jahre alt sind. Da ist weder etwas ausgebleicht, noch sind abstruse Farben verwendet worden, sondern, wie man es erwartet: Hellblau ist N und dunkelblau ist Steuerspannung 24V DC. 

Wie gesagt- Dunkelblau ist keine Festlegung, wird aber eigentlich von allen Herstellern so verwendet.

Gruß
PinkPanther


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2012)

MichaelGraf schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft im SPS Magazin Forum geht es Zivilisiert zu.



Bisher kann ich nichts wirklich unzivilisiertes entdecken. Einen Beitrag, der gemeldet werden müßte, kann ich auch nicht sehen, schon gar keinen, der gerichtsrelevant wäre. Was soll das also? Wenn dir der Ton hier nicht gefällt, dann mußt du dir den nicht antun. Wie gesagt, es geht schon ab und an zur Sache, aber dann regeln wir das schon. Als kleinen Hinweis noch, dies ist das "SPS-Forum" und es hat nur insoweit mit dem SPS-Magazin zu tun, als das es seit kurzer Zeit eine Rubrik dazu gibt und man versucht zusammenzuarbeiten, was ja durchaus Sinn macht.

"Könnte man einklagen auf Rufschädigung", danke Mann, selten so gelacht!


----------



## Nordischerjung (8 November 2012)

Moin,

das ist doch ganz einfach.

Zuerst liest man sich die VDE 0293-1 "Kennzeichnung der Adern von Starkstromkabeln und isolierten Starkstromleitungen mit Nennspannungen bis 1000 V -Teil 1: Ergänzende nationale Festlegungen" durch und dann noch die VDE 0293-308 "Kennzeichnung der Adern von Kabeln/ Leitungen und flexiblen Leitungen durch Farben; Deutsche Fassung HD 308 S2: 2001".

und dann gibt es noch die VDE 0113-1 "Sicherheit von Maschinen -Elektrische Ausrüstung von Maschinen -Teil 1: Allgemeine Anforderungen ( IEC 60204-1: 2005, modifiziert); Deutsche Fassung EN 60204-1: 2006" dort gibt es unter Punkt 13.2:



> *13.2 Identifizierung von Leitern*
> 
> *13.2.1 Allgemeine Anforderungen*
> Jeder Leiter muss an jedem Anschluss in Übereinstimmung mit der Technischen Dokumentation
> ...



Nun sollten alle etwas schlauer und vorallem Normgerechter sein


----------

